# Porting & Polishing Glasgow area



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone do this locally? Looking to have the work done to my exhaust manifold to improve the gas flow.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

T4_ANNI said:


> Anyone do this locally? Looking to have the work done to my exhaust manifold to improve the gas flow.


Give Scott at Meercat Exhausts in Kilbirnie a call, they might be able to sort you out.
Alex


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Going there tomorrow to see whats involved:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

T4_ANNI said:


> Going there tomorrow to see whats involved:thumb:


Nice one! Tell him Alex with the Red Leon says hi!
Alex


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

They made an exhaust for my mate who has a new Ibiza cupra. After seeing that and there following customer service, might I suggest you try porting it yourself in the shed with a hammer? As that's about the level of service they provided him


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

vroomtshh said:


> They made an exhaust for my mate who has a new Ibiza cupra. After seeing that and there following customer service, might I suggest you try porting it yourself in the shed with a hammer? As that's about the level of service they provided him


Not good to hear! What was up with the exhaust?

Was thinking they cant really go wrong with a bit of machining?! The only work of theirs I've seen is one of their custom tubular manifolds, job looked ok.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

It was badly fitted, too noisy and the welding looked like it had been done by a five year old (I work in a fabrication shop so I have a good idea what welding looks like)
And if that wasn't bad enough, they basically told him to poke it when he said he wasn't happy. 
They might well do an ok job for you. I just know I wouldn't use them


----------



## Excel (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah i would not recommend Meerkat. Had exhaust made a fitted by them. Was not happy with it at all and they offered zero help and seriously lacked any customer support.

Back on topic though, to get a proper job done on an inlet or exhaust manifold, anyone who knows what they are doing would ask for the cylinder head so that they would be able to port match it. Just taking out some metal and smoothing it without matching to the heads ports could make things worse.


----------

